# Mommy cat panting



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

For those who don't already know, Molly gave birth to 6 kittens two days ago. Yesterday I saw her panting a few times with her mouth open.. Today I've seen her do it a few times as well. 

Yesterday I felt her belly and there was a semi hard spot. It wasn't big enough to be another kitten.. My guess was that it was a poo? Today I don't feel anything abnormal when I rub her.

Why would she be panting? She's been laying around.. It's not like she's tired or exhausted.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I would call my vet and ask. 
She *could* simply be over-heated with kittens all over her, or she could be in the beginning stages of a uterine infection. How is her overall demeanor? Active? Lethargic? Is she eat/drinking? Using the litterbox normally?
Best of luck!
h


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, this is the time not to wing it but take her to a vet asap. Esp if you feel a hard spot. Why do these things always happen on the eve of holidays? Sending healing energy your momma kitties way. 

Sometimes a cat pants when they are stressed, sometimes when they are in pain. with all your momma kitty has been thru I would have it immediately checked.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Healing prayers for Momma cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll be thinking of both of you until we're sure all is well.


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

This is not a great start to the new year and hopefully it wont end that way, you have all my luck to pull through this.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes to you and new-mamma kitty_*


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sending New Year's good thoughts and prayers your way.
Hoping she was just using her Jacobson's organ to "know" her kitten's scents a little better.
Fingers and paws crossed.
rcat


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Any word on Momma cat?


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey guys I didn't take her to the vet because I ended up getting really sick yesterday and I'm even worse today. I'm not worried right now because she hasn't been showing any bad signs. I realized that the past two days were really hot in my house because my mom is crazy and thinks it's cold.. The temp has almost gone up to 80 degrees F... 


Now it's a lot cooler in here and Molly seems to be doing fine


If I'm sick can I pass the illness on to the babies?


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

Can you still feel a hard spot though? That has to be seen by the vet sometime in the week at least


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

It wasn't really hard it was just harder than the surrounding areas. It's gone now. I think it was a poo in her insides


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

That's good then, it probably isn't a uterine infection


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have an ear thermomitor to take her temp with? That would help as an indicator if some type of infection is going on.


----------

